# John deere 6410 won't start in the cold



## Cattleman1524

We bought a 6410 and picked it up it started fine even being cold got it home and have some days below freezing and now it won't start left it plugged in for 3 hours still no good drug it in the heated shop left sit for 3 hours fires right up took it back out side with a new battery and now it won't start even with a day above freezing any body else have the same problem the tractor tries to fire but just can't figure itself out


----------



## purdue_boilermaker

I am not sure how typical this is for the 6010 series tractors, but I know that our 6410 needs to be plugged in during freezing weather. We store it in an unheated shed, and once we plug it in for an hour or so, it will start in any weather. Another trick you can use is to push in on the key for 6-8sec before starting - this activates the glow plugs. Glow plugs alone won't get it started in 0deg weather, but definitely help in freezing weather. Hope this helps.


----------



## JMT

Sounds like fuel gelling. Is there a chance it has a summer blend in it?


----------



## Cattleman1524

I know another guy that has two one will start when it's below freezing the other one not I just thought maybe had te same problem that's they fixed some how I just thought plugging it in for three hours seemed a lot I mean the block was very warm to the touch all over


----------



## slowzuki

This may sound silly but I couldn't start my MF below freezing unless it was plugged in until I found out the glow plugs didn't work like my Kubota, I have to hold the key against a spring position between on and crank positions on the key. Kubota just turns them on in the on position when its cold like a diesel pickup does.


----------



## Cattleman1524

I've tried to use what they call the intake heater but to no help and I can hear it click and I've felt it hot but no luck


----------



## IH 1586

It sounds like a fuel issue but I can't believe it would gel that bad unless it was really cold. I'm still running summer blend and have had no issues. I have run it on 0-10 degree days.


----------



## Cattleman1524

Fuel is not the problem it's been treated and everything like that just maybe has to be plugged in just thought I'd throw it out there and see what people had to say


----------



## SVFHAY

My 6410 is also cranky about cold starts. I think it would be greatly helped by a faster spinning starter as it always seemed slower than my 6420, even with a new battery.


----------



## Rodney R

Does it crank over fine (fast enough), just will not fire? It kinda sounds like something that might be electrical, like a shutoff. I bet if you crack an injector line you won't find fuel.

Rodney


----------



## IH 1586

If it was plugged in for 3 hrs there is no reason is should not start .


----------



## Hank- in or

Does it still have the braided fuel line coming from the tank to the injector pump? If so, I would replace it with a new rubber hose because the braided line will let air in once they get some age on them. I have a 6410 that was getting very hard to start and the fuel line fixed the problem.


----------



## JD3430

2 other things to consider:
Some Diesel engines won't start, warm or cold, if a certain starter RPM is not achieved.
Your glow plugs may be out. They can slowly degrade over time and may have one by one quit working.


----------



## Cattleman1524

I thought about the starter being wore out from what I can see someone was in and out of the tractor a lot but it only has 2900 hours so was figuring that it was hard pressed to be wore out but maybe someone shut it off every time I'm pretty sure 6410 don't have glow plugs I think they would start if they did I thinking I will try the fuel line if not maybe a starter is the next thing I just wish it would start when ever like the 4440 or other 466 engines


----------



## slowzuki

One other idea, the deeres sometimes use the same delphi dp200/210 rotary pump as my MF, there is a cold start advance solenoid that if the wire is damaged makes them a bear to start. Some guys monkey with that wire because if you leave it advanced all the time it makes a couple of extra ponies without opening the pump.


----------



## SVFHAY

Hank is right on about the braided line. Ditch it now, why did they ever use it? Slowzuki is right about the cold advance as it does have that, couldn't tell ya if that's your problem. Is there any difference in effectiveness between glow plugs and a intake heater?


----------



## Cattleman1524

I don't know but my duramax pickup with glow plugs start great but anyhow I will check the line and the plug on the injection pump it just try's so hard to start but just can't get it figured out to get firing on all cylinders


----------



## JMT

SVFHAY said:


> Is there any difference in effectiveness between glow plugs and a intake heater?


Glow plugs work, intake heaters are worthless (if all intake heaters are like the one on my JD 5105).


----------



## Hank- in or

When I replaced the fuel line on the 6410 but I also put a check valve in the fuel line right before the tank at the advise of a very savy JD tech.

I have always felt that my 6410 cranks slower than it should and I think it does affect their cold start.


----------



## IH 1586

JMT said:


> Glow plugs work, intake heaters are worthless (if all intake heaters are like the one on my JD 5105).


The intake heater on my 2355 works good and when I had a 6400 had no issues with that one either.


----------



## IH 1586

Hank- in or said:


> Does it still have the braided fuel line coming from the tank to the injector pump? If so, I would replace it with a new rubber hose because the braided line will let air in once they get some age on them. I have a 6410 that was getting very hard to start and the fuel line fixed the problem.


My 6400 was the same way. Never did replace them though, it was nice having the electric fuel pump, crack bleed screw, turn key on, wait for fuel, close and start. Once you started it for the day it was good to go. I am sure if I kept it, it would have gotten worse.


----------



## Cattleman1524

Our 2755 starts without anything any day of the year I know they are good motors to start cold don't think I have had yo use the intake heater in it I do appreciate u guys chiming in it gives me something to think and what to do about it


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I think Hank gave you some good advice. Those braided lines on 6410,6420 tractors were notorious for going bad. Replace them now and be ahead of the game. Good advice. Best, Mike


----------



## IH 1586

Cattleman1524 said:


> Our 2755 starts without anything any day of the year I know they are good motors to start cold don't think I have had yo use the intake heater in it I do appreciate u guys chiming in it gives me something to think and what to do about it


Had a 2440 that was the same way. could always depend on it to start when needed even if it was 0. The other one was so wore out it needed plugged in year around to start.


----------



## endrow

I do not have any experience with that particular tractor. But I can remember back to sim skid loaders we had with and you could let them sit out in a snowstorm in a blizzard cycle the glow plugs and it fired right up. If the glow plugs failed you couldn't get him started on the 4th of July


----------



## Cattleman1524

I wish it had glow plugs it would solve all those problems


----------



## 8350HiTech

If it starts indoors, but not outdoors with it plugged in (and you say the block was warm so the block heater sounds like it's working right), is there something else that's warming up (aside from the coolant/block) when you put it indoors and warm the entire machine that's helping?

My car starter hates the cold. Same deal. New battery. Glow plugs. Block heater. Starter still hates cold. Needs replaced or lubed probably.


----------



## Orchard6

How long are you cycling the intake heater? Our 6420's are both automatic and in really cold weather they are on for an honest 25 seconds and unless it's -20 or colder they start right up.

I second the changing of the fuel lines. Those braided ones are junk. I had a 6310 that I put a check valve in that seemed to help too.


----------



## Cattleman1524

I cycled it for 30 seconds like the book says so but it doesn't even change it


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I had this problem on an excavator once turned. out to be a cracked fitting if you had a cold night it would not start warm night it would. We put a clear fuel line on it and on a cold morning there would be air in the line so we sat and watched every ten minutes a new bubble would appear . That is my best guess, lots of luck.


----------



## Bgriffin856

New fuel filters may help

Had the inline one our 7405 plug up, pulling chopper and fully loaded wagon of corn up a hill. Didn't realize it was that one as they were all changed in the spring. Changed the other filter, started right up and as long as it was started every day it started with no problem. Let it sit for a few days or cold enough it wouldn't start without priming it

Just a thought


----------



## 6125

I'll add we also installed the inline check valve to our 6410 and it improved starting dramatically. I still however am not impressed with the starter and it's speed of spinning over the motor when cold. Sounds like this is a common problem maybe.


----------



## Orchard6

6125 said:


> I'll add we also installed the inline check valve to our 6410 and it improved starting dramatically. I still however am not impressed with the starter and it's speed of spinning over the motor when cold. Sounds like this is a common problem maybe.


I wonder if this starter speed issue is related to the fact that those models have only a single battery and it's way out in front of the radiator, requiring longer cables? Maybe someone could upgrade their battery cables to a larger gauge and see if it helps.


----------



## Cattleman1524

I put new battery and cables larger then what was there and no difference


----------



## bluefarmer

I say it's a starter getting tired, or brushes not contacting. I had one on a JD backhoe that somehow got moisture inside and froze up the bottom brush keeping it from contacting. With it having 4 it was only performing at 1/2 potential. It wouldn't start below freezing


----------



## farmer57

Got the same problem with the MF we got......only thing is its a gaser and its way to far from the shop to plug in


----------

